
Ask HN: Retro show HN? - jsingleton
I was doing some work on my blog recently and came across some old projects from about 5 years ago. I would like to post them as show HNs but I had a look at the code and thought again. I&#x27;d need to make it clear that you learn a lot in that time. :)<p>I thought it may be interesting to share old stuff we&#x27;ve worked on. Possibly with some commentary of how you&#x27;d do it differently knowing what you know now.<p>I&#x27;m not sure of the best format for this. As separate show HNs (Show HN (retro): xxx) or as comments in one thread? Is this even a good idea?
======
detaro
Maybe write an article linking and describing the different projects, maybe
give some current perspective, and then submit that?

~~~
jsingleton
Good idea. I'll write some new blog posts that revisit the old ones with
commentary.

Not sure the posts would work as show HNs as you can't use them. They could be
linked from a show HN in the comments though.

